# Irwin Speed Bore



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Walked into lowes today and saw some Irwin Speed bore bits like this one. I have the ones with one blade, not too bad, little slow but real easy to sharpen and seem to take nails pretty well. Anyone try the Irwin bit yet? How well do they cut through nails, how easy to re sharpen?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I like the looks of that Bill. I'm in need of some new bits.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> I like the looks of that Bill. I'm in need of some new bits.


 
Looks tough.


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

pretty sure I saw that drill bit in the new transformers movie......


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I use the ones with the single blade/chip lifter.

They are the most aggressive self feed bit I've ever used.

I sharpen them with a small rat tail file.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Milwaukee switchblade user here. It looks like a good option if you're using the traditional style bits.


----------

